# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدى أعضاء هيئة التدريس >  السيرة الذاتية د/فؤاد محمد موسى

## د/فؤاد محمد موسى

(سيرة ذاتية )البيانات الشخصية :
الاسم :ا.د / فواد محمد موسي 
تاريخ الميلاد : 15/6/1965م
الجنسية : مصري 
الدرجة العلمية : أستاذ مشارك 
التاريخ العلمي :
- ليسانس حقوق دور مايو 1987 بتقدير جيد جدا من جامعة أسيوط
- دبلوم قانون عام 1988 بتقدير جيد من جامعة أسيوط 
- دبلوم الشريعة الإسلامية عام 1989 بتقدير جيد جدا من جامعة أسيوط 
- دكتوراه في الحقوق في 19 /3/1995 بتقدير جيد جدا  من جامعة أسيوط في موضوع "نظرية الانحراف في استعمال الإجراء الإداري – دراسة مقارنة "
- رقي إلى درجة أستاذ مشارك قانون عام ( قانون إدارى ودستوري ) عام 2004م
البعثات :
عضو بعثة إشراف مشترك لتجميع المادة العلمية للدكتوراه إلى فرنسا (1991-1994م )
الإعارة والانتداب :
-أعير للعمل بمعهد الإدارة العامة بالمملكة العربية السعودية (1999-2004م)
- اعير للعمل بوظيفة أستاذ مشارك بكلية العلوم الإدارية والمالية بجامعة الطائف 2006-2009م
- منتدب لتدريس مادة القانون بكلية الملك عبد الله للدفاع الجوى 2008م- 1429هـ 



المؤلفات العلمية* :*
-        فكرة التضامن القومي وحقوق ضحايا الحوادث الإرهابية ( نحو أساس جديد  للمسئولية الإدارية 1998م –دار النهضة العربية – القاهرة 
-        القرارات الإدارية الضمنية ( دراسة مقارنة ) ,2000م –دار النهضة العربية – القاهرة
    - القرارات الإدارية وتطبيقاتها في المملكة العربية السعودية ( دراسة مقارنة ) , مركز البحوث معهد الإدارة العامة –الرياض 1424هـ-2003م 

-        التنظيم الإتفاقى لمفاوضات العقود الإدارية ( دراسة مقارنة بين المملكة العربية السعودية ومصر )  2002م دار النهضة العربية – القاهرة 
-        الوجيز في نشاط السلطة الإدارية مكتبة الآلات الحديثة – أسيوط  1998م
-        الوجيز في أصول ومبادئ الإدارة العامة 1997م مكتبة الآلات الحديثة – أسيوط  
-        الوجيز في النظم السياسية 1999م مكتبة الآلات الحديثة – أسيوط  
-        التظلم الو جوبي كشرط لقبول الإلغاء أمام ديوان المظالم بالمملكة العربية السعودية 2004م دار النهضة العربية – القاهرة
-        مبدأ المشروعية وتنظيم مجلس الدولة 2005م 
الخبرة في مجال الاستشارات  :
-        عضو مكتب المستشار القانوني لرئيس جامعة أسيوط  للتحقيق مع أعضاء هيئة التدريس من 97 حتى 1999 ، 2004 حتى 2006 م 
-        مستشار قانوني بمكتب وكيل الجامعة للشؤون التعليمة –جامعة الطائف 2006-2008م 


 البرامج التدريبية التي قام بإعدادها  ومراجعاتها* :*
-برنامج المرافعات أمام الجهات الشرعية 
- برنامج منازعات الحقوق الوظيفية 
- برنامج التحقيق الإداري 
- برنامج إعداد الدراسات والاستشارات القانونية 
-برنامج واجبات الموظف العام وفقا للأنظمة واللوائح وأخلاقيات الوظيفة العامة 
- برنامج الإجراءات والمرافعات أمام ديوان المظالم 
- برنامج منازعات التأديب 
- برنامج إجراءات الطعن على الأحكام القضائية

المواد التي قام بتدريسها :
-        النظم السياسية والقانون الدستوري 
-        القانون الإداري 
-        القضاء الإداري 
-        الإدارة العامة
-        التحقيق الإداري 
-        منازعات الحقوق الوظيفية 
-        العقود الإدارية 
-        نظام الحكم السعودي 
-        القانون التجاري السعودي 
-        منازعات عقود الإنشاءات 
-        الوظيفة العامة 
-        الجوانب القانونية للمتابعة الإدارية 
-        أصول ومبادئ الصياغة القانونية 
-        إجراءات المطالبة أمام إدارات الحقوق المدنية 
-        المرافعات الشرعية 
-        إجراءات التقاضي أمام ديوان المظالم 

أيميل: mousafm@hotmail.com

----------


## د/فؤاد محمد موسى

من احدث المؤلفات التي نشرت هذا العام طبعة 1431هـ -2010 م :
1- اصول التحقيق الاداري وتطبيقاتها في المملكة العربية السعودية 
2- المسؤلية التاديبية لاعضاء هيئة التدريس بالجامعات السعودية وضماناتها 
الناشر دار النهضة العربية - القاهرة

----------

